# Bach WTC - a good analysis has disappeared



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is there anyone on this forum that is/was familiar with the wonderfully detailed online analyses of the fugues in Bach's Well Tempered Clavier by Dr. Timothy A. Smith at Northern Arizona University. These analyses, with their animated highlighting, were incredible educational tools. I had not looked for them for years and today discovered that the link to them (http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~tas3/bachindex.html) no longer works.

These videos depended on Adobe's ShockWave which longer available, but surely somebody (legally or not) copied these into some other media. Is anybody aware of such copies?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I remember that one. Sad to see it's gone. I don't know where it would be.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Since you know the author's name and where he works, have you tried contacting him directly? It's not usually difficult to find contact information for academics.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

What's also depressing is that the website that listed all of Bach works chronologically by date of composition is also gone.
Will we ever get them Bach?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> What's also depressing is that the website that listed all of Bach works chronologically by date of composition is also gone.
> Will we ever get them Bach?


Yes, the entire site jsbach.org is gone. The message is, "This website has been discontinued by the owner." Alas!


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

pokeefe0001 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that is/was familiar with the wonderfully detailed online analyses of the fugues in Bach's Well Tempered Clavier by Dr. Timothy A. Smith at Northern Arizona University. These analyses, with their animated highlighting, were incredible educational tools. I had not looked for them for years and today discovered that the link to them (http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~tas3/bachindex.html) no longer works.


Try http://web.archive.org/web/20061101000000*/http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~tas3/bachindex.html?


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

KenOC said:


> Yes, the entire site jsbach.org is gone. The message is, "This website has been discontinued by the owner." Alas!


That's a shame.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks like jsbach.org can still be viewed *here*.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry. I lost track of this thread.



SuperTonic said:


> Since you know the author's name and where he works, have you tried contacting him directly? It's not usually difficult to find contact information for academics.


Yes, I know the author's name, but where he worked before he retired. Finding contact info for retired academics can be more difficult. But I did eventually connect with him.

Northern Arizona University was apparently not willing to maintain Dr. Smith's portion of their web site after he retired so the WTC analysis went off the air. Dr. Smith was also involved with the US wing of the Digital Bach project, but it, too, went dark after loosing the financial backing of the University or Oregon - it's major sponsor.

The good news: someone made a set of YouTube videos from Dr. smith's original web page.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOuivoD24J3P5wnXQIDKaiw
Video quality was lost in the conversion from ShockWave and Flash, credits to some of the performers of the music was lost, but the animated analysis is still there.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

pokeefe0001 said:


> Sorry. I lost track of this thread.
> 
> Yes, I know the author's name, but where he worked before he retired. Finding contact info for retired academics can be more difficult. But I did eventually connect with him.
> 
> ...


Check out KenOC's link as well directly above yours. Who probably got it from josquindesprez's post a few above his. Josquindesprez, I must say, that is a GREAT find that web site. Thank you. I never knew it existed. Thank you.

V


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

So not a free resource, but for WTC devotees Ledbetter's book on them is one of my invaluable resources.


----------

